# Busquets perde tempo e l'avversario gli lancia una zolla di terreno



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2015)

La solita sportività di Busquets e la reazione originale dell'avversario.

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2015)




----------



## cris (5 Aprile 2015)

avrebbe dovuto beccarlo in mezzo agli occhi

Bella mira però


----------



## gabuz (6 Aprile 2015)

Giocatore insopportabile


----------



## Love (6 Aprile 2015)

ma poi si butta a terra quasi gli avesse buttato un sasso..che m.erda d'uomo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2015)

Grande, dopo Lichcoso eè il giocatore che "odio" di più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2015)

Quanto lo odio


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Aprile 2015)

Busquets è talmente fastidioso che in ogni partita dovrebbe esserci qualcuno che gli rifili di quelle castagne in bocca da fargli cascare tutti i denti uno ad uno. 
Dire che Orellana ha fatto bene è poco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Aprile 2015)

È riuscito a simulare anche dopo essere stato colpito da due fili d'erba


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Grande, dopo Lichcoso eè il giocatore che "odio" di più.


Anch'io, loro due sono una cosa incredibile.


----------



## Hammer (6 Aprile 2015)

Busquets ridicolo e antisportivo. Memorandum:


----------

